# How to allow port other then 80 and 443 from squid



## abjec08 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have proxy setup with squid3 on Linux Red hat 7 as of now squid listens for http and https request we are trying to setup PowerBi gateway but powergateway uses port 9350-9354 till 5670-5672 on TCP .So now the task is how to allow these ports to pass through proxy without getting dropped.PowerBi can use https but the https connection is slower then TCP.


So suppose if i try

Test-Netconnection -ComputerName watchdog.servicebus.windows.net -Port 9350

request should pass not fail.


----------

